# [UPDATE] Unlock Now Available! Please sign my petition to unlock the bootloader for the TF300



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.change.or...future-tablets#

Please share this with everyone in the android community.

Update!!! The unlock tool is available on the Asus site. I'll post a copy later. Thanks to maspro at XDA for pointing it out.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/22/asus-transformer-pad-300-bootloader-unlock-tool-now-available/


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Done


----------



## slinker1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Signed


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Come on people. We need to send a message to Asus. This is how the TF201 got unlocked. We need more signatures!


----------



## scamish76 (Oct 21, 2011)

done


----------



## invalidbassist (Aug 25, 2011)

Signed!

Also, Is this the same petition as XDA? If not it should be....


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its the same.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Should we maybe post this on the Prime forums as well? Those guys will probably help us out, right?


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

Signed and posted to G+ with a share request.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

signed


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Over 100 signatures now.









But a lot more views of this page


----------



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

Just purchased on amazon and while looking up rooting/custom options I came across this so I signed the petition. Looking forward to a positive response so that we can get some AOKP love!


----------



## Slaya (Jan 4, 2012)

signed


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Signed!


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

216!!! Thanks for the support. Keep it going.


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

It has been signed!


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

368! Getting there slowly.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## jiffy1080 (Apr 22, 2012)

Signed - I have a Prime but everyone should have some unlocked love.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

This should be singed by everyone in the android community.. We all want this on all of our devices no matter what it is


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Signed.


Fancy seeing you here


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Signed. You know, the DROID X had a locked bootloader but devs were able to create roms for it. I wonder if it's still possible for our tablet.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

Signed even though I don't get own a TF300. Hope to get it soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Signed. Lets unlock this bitch!


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Signed. Lets unlock this bitch!


Thanks!


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Asus has just released a Bootloader Unlock Tool for our tablet! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26104-tf300-bootloader-unlock-tool/


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

A big thanks to everyone who helped sign and support. We will probably never know if the petition helped, but it sure didn't hurt.


----------

